# [Wet Thumb Forum]-carbo plus not happy



## tacks (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a 90 gallon heavy planted 2.9 wpg kh5 ph7.5 = co2 4ppg raised the unit all the way up and cant lower my ph at this point I have a lot of plants not growing I dont care about the money what is a good unit to buy and what do I nee to look for thanks to all who reley happy new year


----------



## tacks (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a 90 gallon heavy planted 2.9 wpg kh5 ph7.5 = co2 4ppg raised the unit all the way up and cant lower my ph at this point I have a lot of plants not growing I dont care about the money what is a good unit to buy and what do I nee to look for thanks to all who reley happy new year


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

there are alot of complaints about the carbo plus system. personaly, i dont think its that bad but i wouldnt use it over about 40 gallons.

i got the milawakie regulater (w/ selenoid and bubble counter) for $80 online. it seems to be very high quailty. aquabotanic.com carries it.

www.tropicalresorces.net


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahh... another happy Carbo-Plus user!









Sell the thing on Ebay and get a pressurized system with a nice external reactor. You can go to the AquaBotanic store and get the Milwaukee All-in-one regulator and a nice reactor. Then head down to the local home brew, welding or fire extinguisher shop and get a cylinder. Try and find a place that will fill the cylinder while you wait. I prefer to own my cylinder and not rent it or be in an exchange system.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Ed,

A few weeks ago I bought a Chinese knock-off of a CP. The unit is smaller than the orginal and needs to work full throttle in my 6-gallon tank, lol. The CP max tank size is <40.

Keep the CP as a backup for a tank system. Many places around me only trade tanks and fill one while you wait, they aren't as nice as Rex's place. If you want to sell the CP, I might be interested. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

rex, im not saying i like it. i got it onsale but i dont plan on getting another.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Electronic CO2 devices definately have a place in the hobby. Many of us that have tanks at work are not allowed to use a pressurized system. I used the Hagen DIY system on my little office tank and recently switched over to a smaller version of the CP. It works well and less hassle then the Hagen system. There is a slight KH drop but not problematic. I haven't had a need to fool with baking soda at this point.

I've wanted to get a CP as a backout unit for my home pressurized system. It would give me more flexibility with getting the tank refilled.

What is the reason that people don't like the Carbo Plus anyway?









Thanks,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Peter(09) (Jan 18, 2005)

I used a carboplus unit for a while and was puzzled by it. At first it seemed to work well but after a while I am convinced that while it still produced lots of bubbles it was producing little or no CO2.

Might be worth removing and cleaning it.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The blocks only last a few months at most PC. What can extend it is to put it on a timer to work when the lights are on. Plants don't need the CO2 during the dark hours. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

it sounds like they work better in hard, alakaline water.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

One could say they really only work in hard water. If you have little or no kH they won't work worth a damn.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

do you think they could improve on it rex? or is gas just the way to go?


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The CP works on an electrolysis process. I'm not a scientist and can only relay some basics to you. It needs calcium and magnesium in the water to work effectively. People with low GH or using R/O water will be dissappointed if they use one. The CP will lower your KH as the calcium and magnesium are burned out of the water. It doesn't have enough of an effect to turn hard water soft. The unit is just much less effective in soft water. I think the addition of baking soda helps if the KH level gets too low.

Our Los Angeles water has a very high GH and KH level and people here have good results with these units.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tenor1:
> The CP works on an electrolysis process. I'm not a scientist and can only relay some basics to you. It needs calcium and magnesium in the water to work effectively. People with low GH or using R/O water will be dissappointed if they use one. The CP will lower your KH as the calcium and magnesium are burned out of the water. It doesn't have enough of an effect to turn hard water soft. The unit is just much less effective in soft water. I think the addition of baking soda helps if the KH level gets too low.
> ...


Actually these units need high kH. Which is carbonates. gH, calcium and magnesium don't enter into the mix. If you have low kH these units are not for you.

I think that pressurized is a much better way to go. Much cheaper in the long run on a tank of any real size, much easier to control. Much cleaner looking in the tank.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Jared Bozeman (Nov 21, 2005)

$50 per new block is preaty expensive... $10 or so for a 5lb tank is hard to beat.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the correction Rex as I was relaying something told to me. I totally agree that a tank system is the way to go but sometimes that is not allowed in some offices (as in mine). 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------

